# Best collar,brands, size?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been looking for a good collar for Bruno, I bought him a blue collar a little while ago, but it looks like it's breaking. I've been looking at those 2" leather collars(the big thick ones) but haven't seen them in stores.

Are they any good? Is there another kind I should look at? Where is a good place to buy them?

He's so strong, that he's wearing out his collars pretty fast, so I want to get him one that will last him.

:woof:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

both my boys have Stillwater collars and leads. i know there are plenty of lik=nks her but here ya go...
Stillwater Kennel Supply --
we don't have leather ones, as we use our collars when we are out at the river and such, and that would be a waste.
i have to say they are great quality and really affordable prices. and i have been nothing but impressed with thier shipping time.
i have recommended them to many friends especially those looking for large dog collars, as most pet stores only carry small dog supplies for some reason.

they have beautiful leather collars too. just haven't bought any, but i recommend checking them out.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Also take a look at:
Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness

I have one leash from bulldogsupply and one from stillwaters, I liked the quality of the leash a lot more from bulldogsupply.

I also have a collar from bulldogsupply which is great but I have never seen the stillwater collars in person.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

stillwater all the way !!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home

I love the collars that you can find here. In my siggy is Vendetta's new collar.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

i went to a local leather crafter and had mine made its 100% cheaper and you can show them what you want. Id try that any way


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

STILLWATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

We got our 5 month old and 6 month old 1.5 inch collars with the matching leashes w/hd bullsnaps from Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness. Great service and the collars are good looking and heavy duty. Will try Stillwaters down the road when the pups turn a year, then I want to get them the 2 inch collars!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

STILLWATER FTW


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Stillwater and Bulldog Supply. Best I know


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

